# explosive watery diarrhea again !



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi, well here I am again. Watery, explosive diarrhea yet again. Over the last 5 weeks I've had this 2 to 3 times per week on average and just had a whole week without problems. Tonight it's back again, terrible stomach pain, cramps and then the watery diarrhea again. I have noticed lately though that there is a sheen on almost like a grease over the top of the water and again tonight a thin film over the water and spots which look like grease. I'm so at a loss for what to do next now. More days off work, which is getting worrying now. What should I do? I was waiting for things to calm down a bit before I went back to the doctors and now it's back again. I just don't see how I can continue to keep my job with this. I can't keep letting everyone down the night before I am due to work, when others have to give up their days off to cover me. Lately I just have no warning. It is better than it was a few years ago but it comes on so suddenly now that I have no warning - or tonight about 10 mins after the tummy pain.







Does anyone else get greasy diarrhea?


----------



## Big_D (Mar 25, 2011)

What have you tried so far to alleviate the problem?


----------



## buggga (Jun 16, 2010)

colonoscopy on friday--removed 3 polyps----hve had diarrhea today and yesterday--isnt that unusual---shouldent i be all cleaned out??


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Transit time is usually in the 1 to 2 day period, so that doesn't sound out of ordinary.Mark


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Claire Take some imodium. Don't forget this is just the nature of IBS. Symptoms can wax and wane..come & go...etc. Sounds like you are flaring a bit. Hopefully it passes soon for you. Bugga I agree with Mark. I think you are ok and maybe your system might be irritated from the procedure. No worries.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Poor Claire, I sometimes get the greasy poo, don't know what it is caused by, though. Can't you take a loperamide or Immodium plus before you go to work? Maybe that would get you through the day. Sorry to hear about this flare up


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bq and peaches. Alas I had taken immodiums and I still got it.







been bad for a couple of months this time and still going strong. Just wish i knew what caused this flare. I know it's the way IBS is but it really annoying. Could really do with a couple weeks to not have to worry about getting to work etc.. Thanks though, I just wish there was something I could do to make it all go away, guess I'll be waiting a long time.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I know it's the way IBS is but it really annoying.


Agreed! _More_ than really annoying sometimes!!


----------



## mommyofbandits (Feb 25, 2011)

Immodium has never worked for me either. Well, it did before I started having IBS symptoms, like with occasional illness from the flu or something. But since I started having daily D almost 3 years ago, it does nothing for me. I get the greasy D if I eat something really fatty like pizza(rarely eat) or really greasy soups like clam chowder(which I don't eat at all now!). So my guess would be that it's related to the consumption of certain foods. I don't have a gallbladder though, so my body doesn't process fats the way a body with a functioning gallbladder would. I would suggest asking your doc about cholestyramine. That's what I was given after my surgery, and it helped me for a while, especially when I wanted to eat a meal with a higher fat content.


----------



## sarah_jayne (Mar 29, 2011)

I know how you feel! I had my gall bladder removed at the age of 19 and have had IBS-D pretty juch since then! I get diarrhea within minutes of eating, pretty much everyday... Most people make sure they have time for a ciggy or a phone call, not me.. "Have I got time for the toilet?"!! You need to get comfortable with it as it will probably never go... (Having a favourite toilet cubicle illustrates how in tune I am becoming







)Loperamide doesnt work, neither does colpermin or the surplus of drugs ive been prescribed! Amytriptiline has been the only thing that has worked but just doesn't work with my work patterns due to making me terribly drousy but has been fine for others I know!Now I'm trying relaxation and breathing exercises... anything to get my 22yr old body back on track and hopefully make my next shopping trip about where my favourite stores are, not the toilet locations!Good luck xx


----------



## DaveH (Oct 25, 2010)

Imodium calms things down for me but then I cannot go to the bathroom for a couple days. It is like a roller coaster. One extreme or another with a little break in between. I heard good things about Apple Cider Vinegar especially for acid reflux so that is what I'm trying now. No acid reflux since I started. I have to wait to see about the stomach.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

DaveH said:


> Imodium calms things down for me but then I cannot go to the bathroom for a couple days. It is like a roller coaster. One extreme or another with a little break in between. I heard good things about Apple Cider Vinegar especially for acid reflux so that is what I'm trying now. No acid reflux since I started. I have to wait to see about the stomach.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

DaveHHow much imodium do you take to have the problem of not going to the bathroom for a couple of days? I just take 1a day and it means that I still have to visit the bathroom 2 times a day or sometimes 3, it does normally stop the diarrhoea but I still have to 'go' when I have to go! Am wondering if you take more than 1 capsule a day or whether just 1 capsule does does the trick with you in stopping diarrhoea for a couple of days?claireukare you feeling any better today?? Hope you are and please don't feel alone as there are lots of us in the 'secret closet' (pardon the pun) who can't speak out about having diarrhoea each day but we 'feel your pain!' with you. Hope that helps!


----------

